# New Member... New To Me Monarch 10ee



## Joe Brick (Feb 15, 2016)

New member here. Setting up a home shop and found this beauty at a local shop who needed more room. 




I also bought a mill from the same guy




Anyway the mill is 2hp and I can't see what the hp is on the exciter drive motor. I will be getting a rotary phase converter as soon as I know what size to get. Any help would be great! 

Here are some more pictures....














Great site by the way


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 15, 2016)

Don't have any personal experience with the Monarch, but I know they are highly regarded and sought after. That brand mill I've never run across, although it appears to be pretty much the same as any of the Bridgeport clones. Let us know what you find as you get into them, and welcome to the site. Mike


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 15, 2016)

You can get a brochure here. It says 5hp DC. there is also a couple manuals there also.
http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/2103/5673.pdf


----------



## Chipper5783 (Feb 15, 2016)

Those will be some nice looking machines.  What attachments and tooling did you get?  Hopefully there is a tailstock for the 10EE.

I'm a phase converter fan - I have 6 machines connected (some at 240V, some at 600V).  Ask away on your questions.

Regards, David


----------



## brino (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi Joe,

Welcome to the site!

It looks like you'll have a complete shop full of equipment in no time.
Congratulations on finding that equipment.

some more Monarch info here:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/categories/monarch.510/
http://www.lathes.co.uk/monarch/index.html
http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgIndex/detail.aspx?id=2103&tab=3

Although I have heard of the Induma mill (on this site) I know little about them, however I did find these:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/induma-1-s-manual-and-repair-parts-catalog-pdf.2637/
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/induma-1s-brochure-pdf.2185/
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/attachments/induma-1-s-pdf.80417/
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/attachments/induma-mill-manual-pdf.80418/

Is yours a model 1/S?

-brino


----------



## Joe Brick (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks for the links fellas... I didn't get much tooling with the machines. The lathe did not come with a tail stock but I hope to find one. The Induma is a 1s. Both machines were hooked up when I made the deal and I used them both on site. Very satisfied! Just need some electricity and I'll be going. Have 15 yrs of experience in the trade but not much with phase converters. I do believe the rotary is the way to go. Thanks again I'll keep posting the progress as I am cleaning them up and prepping for paint


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T Bredehoft (Feb 15, 2016)

'Scuse the envy.  I had use of a 10EE for a while, then management deemed it not worth keeping.

You have a turret tailstock. That's far superior to a regular tailstock. Don't waste time or money looking for one. That will do as a regular, in addition to the turret function.

Enjoy your tools.


----------



## hackley69 (Feb 16, 2016)

That is my dream lathe! Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## old_dave (Feb 17, 2016)

This is Monarch's 10EE "Precision Manufacturing Lathe"  (as opposed to the 10EE "Precision Toolmakers Lathe".) These were intended for manufacturing, i.e. turning out large numbers of small identical parts. I expect many of these were sold with the optional bed turret like yours. Unlike the toolroom model, this will not do single point threading - doesn't have the lead screw and has a much simpler gearbox just giving six different feeds. 
David


----------



## old_dave (Feb 17, 2016)

And furthermore...  If you've already looked at the lathes.co.uk reference that brino posted, you've seen that the DC generator is driven by a three phase motor of "about 6.5 h.p." The D.C. spindle drive motor is three h.p. According to some 10EE histories I've seen, Monarch replaced the motor-generator drive (sometimes referred to as a "Ward-Leonard Drive") with a vacuum tube based drive in 1949, BUT they continued to supply these machines with the motor-generator set for several years afterward if the buyer so desired. It looks like your machine has a build date of 2-1954. The vacuum tube based drive is often referred to as the "Works-in-a-Drawer" or WiaD for short because the tubes and other electrical components were mounted on a panel that could be slid out from the base of the machine.  The Wiad was more efficient and quieter than the motor-generator and ran on single phase power. On the other hand some of the vacuum tubes, in particular the thyratron rectifier tubes, are really expensive. And drive problems with the motor generator drive are said to be easier to sort out than the later electronic drives.

In 1960 the WiaD was replaced with the "module box" drive, so called because the functions of most of the vacuum tubes were replaced by diodes which were housed in, well, what was called a module box. At this time the spindle drive motor was increased to 5 h.p. This drive continued to use two of the uber-expensive C16J thyratron rectifier tubes and one C3J rectifier tube.
David


----------



## Doubleeboy (Feb 17, 2016)

That is a nice mill, I had a buddy back east who had one and loved it, till like a fool he sold it when he got divorced.  If that double e is any kind of condition its going to be a welcome addition.  Even with out the threading a large variety of feeds its still a great machine.

cheers
michael


----------



## Joe Brick (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks fellas, I bought these two machines for $500 each and got the Kurt vise for an extra $100. I do ag equipment repairs and restorations as my hobby. Excited to add this equipment! Here is the project I finished last week. It was a big task but am happy with the results.







My rpc is on its way and I should be making chips next week. This site is a great resource!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Feb 19, 2016)

that is one heck of a project! Beautiful job. Can't wait to see what you do with these machines if that's anything to go by.


----------



## chips&more (Feb 19, 2016)

Now that's a man cave/barn!


----------



## Joe Brick (Feb 20, 2016)

Milling machine painted... My 3 phase motor showed up and converter panel should arrive Monday. I have gathered wiring, breakers etc for the project. The lathe is almost stripped of the seven layers of paint it had. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonkMan (Feb 20, 2016)

Good Job! keep sending photographs.....


----------



## Silverbullet (Feb 21, 2016)

First welcome to our site, now you found yourself some nice looking machinery. The mill turned out brand new looking . How come machines look so good painted any shade of gray. I'm going to restore a 20" Rockwell drill press and I'm stuck on what color to paint it, half want to use the hammered copper or the gray like yours. Oh well I'll wait and see. Good luck with your new machines next you'll need grinders to sharpen tool bits , then a saw or two . It never ends when you start all kinds of tooling and other items just to get the job done. Keep the pictures coming they help us to stay interested.


----------



## Joe Brick (Mar 10, 2016)

Well I finished the lathe. All the wiring is complete. I had a few issues getting the lathe running but overcame them. I struggled with electrical issues but finally my cousin came over and discovered the exciter motor and generator were spinning backwards. We reversed two wires and now runs like a champ! Incredible how simple things can be missed and cause hours of trial and error.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T Bredehoft (Mar 10, 2016)

Oh my, those two look lonely in there. Scatter some chips (or gravel) on the floor.


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 10, 2016)

I'll bet the room echoes  with all the machinery there. Wish I had some room, I'm trying to get some but 40 years of all kinds of things and other peoples things take up space. Looks like you did alright with the machines you picked up. They cleaned up well , good luck with them and be safe. Oh and welcome to the group .


----------



## jpfabricator (Mar 10, 2016)

They do look lonely! Now you need a shaper, a horizontal bandsaw, a 20ton press, a horizontal mill, a............

Welcome to the forum.

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------

